
It’s Time for Plastic Producers to Take Responsibility for Recycling - chmaynard
https://www.clf.org/blog/recycling-system-broken-plastic-producer-responsibility/
======
rahuldottech
Let's be real, it was time for this decades ago. But I doubt anything will
change - even now.

